# 8 month old baby boy schedule help?



## Mommadestiny7

I am new at this site so I'm not even sure if I posted this in the right place. But I'm 19 and I have an 8 month old. Recently I've been having some trouble him and working on getting him on a schedule. So instead of googling it I decided to ask other ma on here. How are y'all's babys schedules looking? How old are they? Anything will help! Just trying to see where exactly he should be as of schedules


----------

